# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Waterwratjes

## kaatje76

hoi 

mijn dochtertje heeft erg veel waterwrattjes,op haar armen , benen en buik.
ze krabt ze open omdat ze soms erg jeuken,

ik weet dat ze na een tijdje vanzelf weggaan, maar is er een creme die het versneld.

alvast bedankt,

groetjes

----------


## Wendy

Mijn zoontje heeft ook al twee maanden last van waterwratjes. Hij had er ook last van, al was hij niet aan het krabben. Ik ben toch naar de dokter gegaan en die zei dat er niets voor de wratjes was. Wel kreeg ik een creme mee, omdat zijn huid droog was en daardoor juist last had van de wratjes. Het heeft dezelfde functie als vaseline, alleen beter uitsmeerbaar. Dus als de huid droog is, kun je vaseline twee keer per dag smeren op de huid met wratjes.

----------


## Agnes574

Hopelijk zijn jullie kids snel van hun wratjes af!

Sterkte ermee!

----------

